# Homeowner shoots "intruder".



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nightmare-case-florida-man-thought-230405575.html


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

how stupid does someone gotta be, to NOT notice his wife is not in bed, or even in the room.??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/nightmare-case-florida-man-thought-230405575.html


Apparently he didn't read the guns owner manual .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just hope that the agency that has jurisdiction takes their time, and does a complete and thorough investigation. 

You know what I mean?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I just hope that the agency that has jurisdiction takes their time, and does a complete and thorough investigation.
> 
> You know what I mean?


How does that really matter? 
He shot his wife according to the news. 
News is always correct on their reporting. 
Sounds like a done deal according to your thread post


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

pic said:


> How does that really matter?
> He shot his wife according to the news.
> News is always correct on their reporting.
> Sounds like a done deal according to your thread post


could actually be a case of murder.

maybe the baby wasn't his?

maybe he himself has a "honey" on the side, he'd rather be with?

i find it VERY difficult to believe, he jumped out of bed, and took no notice of his wife being missing.

if it smells, it must be the fish in Denmark.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> How does that really matter?
> He shot his wife according to the news.
> News is always correct on their reporting.
> Sounds like a done deal according to your thread post


I just posted what I had read. That doesn't mean I'm buying it, lock, stock, and barrel.

I have this feeling there's going to be more to the story before it comes to an end.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Budlight_909 said:


> could actually be a case of murder.
> 
> maybe the baby wasn't his?
> 
> ...


Or he squeezed the trigger inadvertently because of scaredenes, cowardnes, indecisiveness negligence .

There is no experience like an experience,,, and you can't get it at the range


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I just posted what I had read. That doesn't mean I'm buying it, lock, stock, and barrel.
> 
> I have this feeling there's going to be more to the story before it comes to an end.


Another linker, oh boy just what we need , how about some text, opinion, then a link


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Creating a post thread with a link to a story without any text or opinion is utter laziness. 
No shit, 
A homeowner shot someone. Thanks for the news


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

pic said:


> Or he squeezed the trigger inadvertently because of scaredenes, cowardnes, indecisiveness negligence .
> 
> There is no experience like an experience,,, and you can't get it at the range


probably then, someone that should not look at a gun, much less have one?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Another linker, oh boy just what we need , how about some text, opinion, then a link


I didn't feel as if any commentary by myself was necessary at the time. I figured I'd post the link, and the article would pretty much explain itself.

Usually, I'll throw in a couple of lines prior to posting a link. That's usually my SOP. Sometimes, it's well received, and sometimes, not so much. Just ask GW. 

Anyways, I'll do my best in the future to add a few lines of commentary and/or opinion, just so you don't get confused.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Budlight_909 said:


> probably then, someone that should not look at a gun, much less have one?


Agreed! A lot of people buy a gun and find out later at some point that they shouldn't have. That's a really, really bad way to find out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I didn't feel as if any commentary by myself was necessary at the time. I figured I'd post the link, and the article would pretty much explain itself.
> 
> Usually, I'll throw in a couple of lines prior to posting a link. That's usually my SOP. Sometimes, it well received, and sometimes, not so much. Just ask GW.
> 
> Anyways, I'll do my best in the future to add a few lines of commentary and/or opinion, just so you don't get confused.


Lol, ok, I'll be watching you ( teasing ). 
Nothing , but love for you my brother.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Intent will play a huge roll in his charges and possible sentencing... Who knows if it really was an "accident."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Just ask GW.


I have learned to ignore shit linked to yahoo news. Obviously your favorite news source.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> I have learned to ignore shit linked to yahoo news. Obviously your favorite news source.
> 
> GW


I actually pay attention to numerous sources when it comes to news. It just so happens that Yahoo is the most convenient way of checking and posting such.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> Intent will play a huge roll in his charges and possible sentencing... Who knows if it really was an "accident."


If it actually was an accident, I'll be very surprised. So much so, that I can and will admit to being wrong.


----------

